# punk is cool



## keg (Apr 20, 2011)

it was raining so i ent to bookstore to read magazines.i find a magazine Interview(maybe the warhol one?)on the cover is some black guy with a couple dorky looking face tattoos.and he is wear brand new patched pants with D.I.R.T. patches and what really bugged me was a dystopia patch.dystopia is the only shirt i own,now i gots to throw it away.i am shure this guy is a movie star or rapper so why would the guy taking photos put him in that?and most importantly how can some "desinger"ad some patches to some pants and sell them.i know dystopia fid not give there blessing and i dought D.I.R.T. did either.fuck i hate this world.


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Apr 20, 2011)

ill say it once and ill say it again
punkx + broke ass hipsters
only more pretensious if thats at all possible


----------



## FANCY (Apr 20, 2011)

I guess if you're talking about 13 year olds at a show, but even they aren't always broke... but then again, I don;t really see many 13 year olds at shows anymore, nor are there even that many punk shows going on. That's why we have to represent the people who make it a lifestyle- so i can understand the frustration for sure... I saw the same picture a while back and thought someone made it as a joke, but now that I find out it was an ad, I share your frustration. 
pllllp- thanks for exploiting us again media fucks.


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Apr 20, 2011)

the term "punk is dead" has been around since the end of 77..only it really is if u look at the state of things...where once everytown had a cene now its regulated strictly to pretensious collige towns and large urban areas
maybe its for the best it lost its diy amature asthetic long ago...when u perscribe to any paticular genere ur really pigion holeing yourself
i ascribe to diy underground..theres plenty of creative room to manuver in that


----------



## FANCY (Apr 20, 2011)

Call it whatever you want- as long as you know what's important and the truth. Punk bands may not tour anymore, but what are most of the members doing? Probably a lot of the same things some good people who dug their bands are doing (i.e. being active in raising awareness for various truths and living minimal lives.) It's where it goes from a genre to a lifestyle.


----------



## MrD (Apr 20, 2011)

I see nothing wrong with this...


----------



## captnjack (Apr 20, 2011)

dude, get over it. shit like that will always happen.
and if anything, learn to laugh at dumb bitches like this who pay 6,500 dollars for a jacket that was close to free for us to make. 
http://socialpunk.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/lady_gaga_punk.jpg
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4009/4443538592_473a410b49.jpg
and little wayne spent over 12,000 dollars of his young money on a vest, and patchwork pants.
http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ljc7gyCrhi1qzgz8co1_400.jpg
http://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ljtd8gF6oN1qj7jsro1_500.jpg


we're the scum of society but stars will sure pay a pretty penny (among tons of other pretentious lazy uppercrust punx) just to look like us. let alone wear pants that have probably seen vomit, piss, and at least a disease.


----------



## keg (Apr 20, 2011)

my only concern is dystopia.motherfuckin dystopia.the guy wearing the shit was most likely clueless.i think he was famous.because he looked braindead and dorky.i know the guys from dystopia do not care,but fuck.well on the other hand maybe people will search out dystopia and listen(read)the lyrics and everyone will wake up and change the world.still yet everytime i see wet cement i pu HUMANS=GARBAGE.it bummed me out,lucky i had a hald dozen baby blues so i did that and hopefully my day will get better.i wish i was still in japan or on kauaii in thw woods so i never would have saw this shit.a when i was younger i tattooed my face and now that everyone is doing it i regret it.if not for all these people i never would have regretted it.everyone try to be be free and happy


----------



## Gudj (Apr 21, 2011)

Punk has been cool since the 70's. Punk has always been about fashion and this is just a comical chapter in that otherwise sad story.


----------



## Nelco (Apr 21, 2011)

that sort of stuff is why I avoid so many "fashionable" things


----------



## Nelco (Apr 21, 2011)

*deleted pointless arguement*


----------



## Nelco (Apr 21, 2011)

Rob Swift, from Chattanooga TN, ruined punk for me.


----------



## Lizzzzz (Apr 21, 2011)

wouldn't "true individualism" be NOT labeling yourself as a member of a social genre like punk or hippie? i hate being called out as being those things. although many of my clothes or behaviors fit some of the stereotypes, it's because i'm a dirty broke-ass that hates the government and smokes pot constantly, not because i indentify as this or that and dress to fit the part. punk or not, i think trying too hard is lame.


----------



## FANCY (Apr 21, 2011)

I guess if everyone just cared about people infultrating the scene and turning it into a fad, THEN you could consider it dead.
But some of us care about the passion and lyrics and that most of the member in the bands are pretty badass people.
Call it what you want: DIY, Underground,or just living free and justly.
Being punk is just not caring about the people who fucked it up for you, but still living individually, freely, minimally, being a good person with a heart that beats, all the while still enjoying the ole punk rock music.


----------



## Nelco (Apr 26, 2011)

punk is a tool


----------



## Linda/Ziggy (Apr 27, 2011)

Okay,
so here is the token comment from the really really old Punk Rocker (45)
(and damn proud to call myself that!) - it's NOT a label to me or a 'chosen lifestyle' 
it is my life and has been so since 1979.

Punk has NEVER been about fashion for me or for many others.
It's about fashion for posuers, hipsters, weekend tourists & the like.
The Sex Pistols were about fashion - not true Punk.

I feel alot of younger folks just DON'T understand how fucking hard
it was to be 'punk Rock' back in the day.
Before it got commercialised.
I got beat up EVERY FUCKING DAY because I was a Punk Rocker.
I got spit at, stabbed, beaten, set on fire, you fucking name it!

As for those of you who go on about 'labels' and are
'normal', square, straight looking,
think for even a split second about the privilege you get from
looking like you conform.

And if you feel Punk has sold out, then don't be part of the posuer/hipster
scene, don't support bands doing it just for the money!
Go fucking SUPPORT DIY and genuine underground NON commercial Punk
(or other music for that matter ).

Uggggggggggggggghhh I get so sick of having this conversation!
Punk is dead - Long live Punk!!


----------



## FANCY (Apr 29, 2011)

Word!


----------



## Sydney (Apr 30, 2011)

This is pretty funny.... I dont worry about what lil wayne or lady gaga wear. I dont care if lil wayne wears clothes like mine in a photo. I'm sorta a "fashion punk", lol. But only becuase i really enjoy dressing like a member of Discharge. I must admit, I do feel like I'm wearing a costume. Punk Rock to me is very, very... nerdy. I'm a nerd. I love punk, i love comic books, i love playing chess. I colect punk rock records the same way i collect star trek toys. It's something i'v been into since i was a lil kid, im still a lil kid... but this whole thing is very childish. spending hours making jackets-childish.... We should all try to spend our time reading books and nurturing our minds, not making silly jackets. Are you really gonna love dystopia any less if your not wearing their patch or t-shirt. Do you need that aproval from the other kids to enjoy a band you know you love? If you like it, isnt that all that matters?


----------



## Gudj (Apr 30, 2011)

Sydney said:


> This is pretty funny.... I dont worry about what lil wayne or lady gaga wear. I dont care if lil wayne wears clothes like mine in a photo. I'm sorta a "fashion punk", lol. But only becuase i really enjoy dressing like a member of Discharge. I must admit, I do feel like I'm wearing a costume. Punk Rock to me is very, very... nerdy. I'm a nerd. I love punk, i love comic books, i love playing chess. I colect punk rock records the same way i collect star trek toys. It's something i'v been into since i was a lil kid, im still a lil kid... but this whole thing is very childish. spending hours making jackets-childish.... We should all try to spend our time reading books and nurturing our minds, not making silly jackets. Are you really gonna love dystopia any less if your not wearing their patch or t-shirt. Do you need that aproval from the other kids to enjoy a band you know you love? If you like it, isnt that all that matters?


 
Fuck Yes


----------



## venusinpisces (May 4, 2011)

Sydney said:


> Are you really gonna love dystopia any less if your not wearing their patch or t-shirt. Do you need that aproval from the other kids to enjoy a band you know you love? If you like it, isnt that all that matters?


Buying t-shirts is just another way of supporting independent artists and ensuring that they will be able to continue making music. I don't know much about punk music but most of the death metal artists I've known have been living below the poverty line, even many of the ones who are considered legendary. It's not easy to create music of that caliber and only a minority of bands get paid what they're worth. So, if you like music that is considered unacceptable to mainstream sensibilities, then it makes sense to spend a little here and there so that the band can eat, go on tour, release records, etc. Otherwise, have fun listening to Justin Bieber. :dead_zombie:


----------



## cheeses (May 4, 2011)

Gudj said:


> Fuck Yes


 
i draw the line at crusty travelling dnd layouts


----------



## Gudj (May 4, 2011)

cheeses said:


> i draw the line at crusty travelling dnd layouts


 
What?


----------



## crow (May 4, 2011)

gimme your patches. I don't care.


----------



## rezmutts (May 4, 2011)

That shit is funny..... that explains why i got so many Homie friends now...


----------



## Linda/Ziggy (May 7, 2011)

Alot of kids wear patches & t shirts just because they like the artwork,
not because they like the bands, often have never even heard or seen the bands - that's sad!

Back in the day we made our OWN clothes, t shirts etc.


----------



## keg (May 7, 2011)

i live in the woods and do not come out much and when i do i am normally noy wearing a shirt so i just lokk normal excepy shitty tattoos all over my body,i do not know why i started this topic.i guess it was just weird that some designer made patches and put them on clothes then got someone to wear it.i guess he never knew the bands.i wear a dtstopis shirt first because it was free.second because i am dirty and homeless and i kinda want to kinda say to people i choose this life.it is not because i am a drunk or using drugs or whatever.i have never dressed like a punk or like any kind of group.20 so years ago i was surfing,skating,listenng to punk etc.but you know how people say nerds,jocks,etc...i was never anything.first i only went to school to bring people stuffs.i always was just me.in hawaii there were never many punks who dress up or whatever.but when i went to japan it was crazy,it was like halloween everyday and i thought those people were tough to live like that.but it is very ok there.always has been.most office workers wear suits and ties but the common haircut is a kinda mohawk.you can dress anyway and have shit poking out of your skin even your face and its ok.but tattoos are still kinda strange.anyways i threw away my dystopia shirt and stole a plain black shirt.they have won.


----------



## Alaska (May 7, 2011)

Hrrmmm. ^


----------



## plagueship (May 8, 2011)

so is this all an elaborate joke, or are you all blissfully unaware of the history of punk?


----------

